# Am I making good bonding/taming progress?



## Apesoldi (Feb 18, 2016)

I got my budgie about a month ago and have been working on finding in taming him so far this is what we've got. I'm currently unemployed so I'm home all day long his cage is right next to the couch where I sit most of the time. I make sure to interact with him directly a few times a day for at least 10 to 15 minutes. He has pretty much gotten the step up command down although he really only wants to do it when he's on his swing anywhere else in the cage he tends to run away from me but he runs up to the swing where he will allow me to say step up and then he will step up. He will stay there for a few seconds and if I try to move or if he gets nervous he'll jump back on the swing sometimes he will eat millet it from my hand when he's perched on my finger but he will jump back to the swing if I move. Recently he will sit at the corner of the cage is close to me as possible on a perch and will allow me to stroke his chest and touch his beak without flyaway I'm not sure if they like that or not but it doesn't seem to bother him. Can someone tell me if I am making good progress here? Or if there is anything else I should be trying to do or if I should just be persistent in my efforts. Also I keep saying he because I was under the impression that he might be a boy he is a baby he hasn't gotten through his first moult yet but I'm unsure really if he is a boy or a girl. 

I think that he generally likes my company if I leave the room he tends to Chirp and squawk like he wants me to come back.


So am I doing the right thing here? Any suggestions for me? Well my budgie eventually love me like I love him?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!  You have certainly come to the right place as you will find all you need to know on budgie care here.

You are definitely on the right path to form a good and trusting bond with your budgie. The fact that he moves closer to you while on the cage is a very good sign and it means your budgie feels comfortable around you and is receptive to having a closer interaction with you. 
You can use your voice to your advantage in order to further connect with your budgie. And this is done by talking and using a positive and encouraging tone to your voice and use praise words as a reward for good behaviour.

Generally budgies aren't that fond of being petted, so it's really important to read their body language and act according to it. 
If you happen to hear the little warning chirps, you will know your budgie is bothered by it and he can show further disapproval by biting in return. 
While your budgie may be receptive to petting now, that may very well be due to the fact that he is very young still and once he reaches his "teenage" phase, the chances are higher that he will not accept the petting.

Once your budgie fully masters the step up command and feels overall more confident, you can then move forward in training and starting to allow your budgie to have supervised out of cage time.

You will find all the detailed information and tips on how to tame your budgie by checking the the stickies here at the Training and Bonding section.

If you post a photo taken in natural light (no flash from camera) showing the whole beak/cere area, we can help you identifying your budgie's gender.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello, and welcome to talk budgies. Aluz has covered about everything, and the forum has a wealth of 
information. Would love to see pics of your little friend...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

We'd love to see some pictures of your little budgie. hoto:

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines: TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines
How to Guides: How-To Guides - Talk Budgies Forums
FAQs: Talk Budgies Forums - FAQ
Budgie Articles: Articles - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
http://talkbudgies.com/emergency-room/225585-my-birdy-first-aid-kit.html
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello you have been given excellent advice and the links provided are a huge resource for you to read through. if you have any other concerns please do ask. So I will simply say WELCOME :wave:


----------



## Apesoldi (Feb 18, 2016)

Pretty bird! <3


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Your little budgie is beautiful and he's definitely a precious little boy  

Young males have pinkish or purplish ceres that mature into royal blue (with the exception of albino, lutino, recessive pied, and dark eyed clear budgies, who keep the immature pink colour their whole life)and young females have whitish pale blue or beige ceres which turn a darker brown when they are in breeding condition  

You've been given great advice on taming and bonding, keep up the good work and I'm sure soon as you work with him more he'll start to really open up. 

What's his name? 

Hope to see you both around here! :wave:


----------



## satma (Oct 23, 2015)

Welcome to you and your little friend  he is quite a looker


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

super cute :loveeyes: I think your baby is a boy. I have a baby boy about 4 months old, his cere looks similar to your birdie's cere. The cere is side ways, I can't see very clear the nostrils, I believe he has pink/purple cere, sort of blue around the nostrils?


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Oh wow, what a little stunning bird you have there! You're making wonderful progress with him/her!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your little boy is adorable!!
We are going to want to see lots more pictures of this little sweetheart. *


----------

